# ....frasi da il piccolo principe......



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Tutti i grandi sono stati bambini una volta 
(Ma pochi di essi se ne ricordano.) 

Se qualcuno ama un fiore, di cui esiste un solo esemplare in milioni e milioni di stelle, questo basta per farlo felice quando lo si guarda.. 

Il paese delle lacrime è così misterioso. 

Amare nn vuol dire guardarsi negli occhi, ma guardare insieme nella stessa direzione

"Ammirami" disse il vanitoso
"Ti ammiro" rispose il Piccolo Principe "ma tu che te ne fai?"

"Perché bevi?" chiese il Piccolo Principe all'ubriacone
"Per dimenticare che ho vergogna" risposte quest'ultimo
"Vergogna di ché?" insistette il Piccolo Principe
"Vergogna di bere.."
I grandi, decisamente, sono molto, molto bizzarri, si disse
il Piccolo Principe mentre se ne andava.

"A che ti serve possedere le stelle?" chiese il Piccolo Principe all'uomo
"Mi serve ad essere ricco"
"E a che serve essere ricco?"
"A comperare delle altre stelle se qualcuno ne trova"
"Io" disse il Piccolo Principe "possiedo un fiore che innaffio tutti i giorni e 
possiedo tre vulcani dei quali spazzo il camino tutte le settimane. E' utile
ai miei vulcani e al mio fiore che li possegga. Ma tu non sei utile alle stelle.."

Bisogna esigere da ciascuno quello che ciascuno può dare 

I grandi non capiscono mai niente da soli e i bambini si stancano a spiegargli tutto ogni volta.

E’ molto più difficile giudicare se stessi che gli altri. 

Mi domando se le stelle sono illuminate perché ognuno possa un giorno trovare la sua 

Non si vede bene che con il cuore. L’ essenziale è invisibile agli occhi 

E’ il tempo che hai perduto per la tua rosa che ha fatto la tua rosa così importante 

Tu diventi responsabile di ciò che hai addomesticato. Tu sei responsabile della tua rosa 

Mi è sempre piaciuto il deserto. Ci si siede su una duna di sabbia. 
Non si vede nulla. Non si sente nulla. E tuttavia qualche cosa risplende nel silenzio. 

Che si tratti di una casa, delle stelle o del deserto, quello che fa la loro bellezza è invisibile 

Il Piccolo Principe fini sulla terra, nel bel mezzo del deserto.
"Dove sono gli uomini?" disse il Piccolo Principe "si é un pò soli nel deserto"
"Si é soli anche con gli uomini" rispose il serpente

Da te gli uomini coltivano cinquemila rose nello stesso giardino... e non trovano quello che cercano.. E tuttavia quello che cercano potrebbe essere in una sola rosa o in un po’ di acqua 

Il Piccolo Principe incontrò un mercante di pillole che calmavano la sete.
"Perché vendi questa roba?" chiese il Piccolo Principe
"E' una grossa economia di tempo" disse il mercante "gli esperti hanno fatto dei calcoli. Si risparmiano 53 minuti alla settimana."
"E che cosa se ne fa di questi 53 minuti?" chiese perplesso il Piccolo Principe
"Se ne fa quel che si vuole.." rispose sicuro il mercante
"Io" disse il Piccolo Principe "se avessi 53 minuti da spendere, camminerei adagio,
adagio verso la fontana.."


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2012)

J'adore.... le petit prince...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2012)

aristocat;bt5518 ha detto:
			
		

> J'adore.... le petit prince...



L'adoro anche io ...
lo so quasi a memoria ...
e mi piace regalarlo...
anche se ho notato che molti lo trovano noioso non lo capiscono 
e non riescono a finirlo..:smile:


----------

